# ,  / > Ten-Tec >   588 Omni VII

## ut7ca

588 Omni VII  Ten-Tec.       (      reviews/detail/5564 -   ).

----------

?

----------


## KARRA

...

----------


## ut7ca

5/5, ,    ,        .       ,        ?      ,   -      ?

----------


## KARRA

http://rfsquared.com/Updates/588/588
     ... -    ..  
      ....     ....  
    .!!

----------

.

http://download.qrz.ru/pub/hamradio/..._release_2.pdf

----------


## KARRA

?         ....       .....

----------


## KARRA

...?         ...   ?

----------

